# New arrivals from Canadian Aquatics



## Longimanus (Apr 21, 2010)

A few new fish and a new light from Charles!

Before light


After light, everything looks better!


L200




Red and Blue eyed Emperors



And existing tank mates


----------



## FishFreaks (May 15, 2011)

nice green phantom. L200a?


----------



## Longimanus (Apr 21, 2010)

No, L200, not the hi fin one.


----------



## josephl (Apr 21, 2010)

The new fish look awesome, especially the green phantom. If you are putting the angels and the neons in the same tank, I would move the neons soon before they become angelfish snacks. It's amazing what an angelfish can fit into its mouth


----------



## Longimanus (Apr 21, 2010)

Thanks! It's alright, I assume they will get eaten eventually. The angels aren't quite big enough for it yet though. They won't be able to eat the Emperors though, they are quite big! I love the green phantom, I used to have one several years ago and I always wanted another.


----------



## Longimanus (Apr 21, 2010)

Couple of new pics, including what the tank looks like with the night LED on. Sorry they are crappy iphone pics this time.


----------



## monkE (Aug 4, 2010)

looks great! that L200 certainly is beautiful!


----------



## charles (Apr 21, 2010)

The red eye emperor tetra photo makes the tetra looks like a giant 

How you like the light so far? Did it fix over the canopy light location ok?


----------



## Longimanus (Apr 21, 2010)

Thanks! Actually those tetras are giant! Lol! They are bigger than I thought they would be. I love the light, and it fits perfect on my tank. I think if I had bought a bigger one it would have been too bright, so it is perfect.


----------

